# Du lịch và cuộc sống > Ảnh đẹp du lịch >  Vườn Trung Hoa - Vẻ đẹp quyến rũ

## hangnt

(Didau.org) - Hãy đến tham quan khu vườn Trung Hoa và bạn sẽ ngỡ như mình đang lạc bước vào đất nước Trung Quốc cổ xưa. Ðược xây dựng vào năm 1975 theo thiết kế của Giáo sư Yuen-chen Yu, một kiến trúc sư nổi tiếng đến từ Ðài Loan, vườn Trung Hoa được mô phỏng theo lối kiến trúc và phong cảnh cung đình phương Bắc Trung Quốc.




























(Tổng hợp Didau.org)
Để đi đến điểm này bạn có thể tham khảo *Hà Nội - Thượng Hải - Tô Châu - Hàng Châu - Bắc Kinh (7 ngày 6 đêm)* - *Ha Noi - Thuong Hai - To Chau - Hang Chau - Bac Kinh (7 ngay 6 dem)*

Tham khảo toàn bộ các tour liên quan tại *tour du lịch Trung Quốc* - *tour du lich Trung Quoc*

Để xem đi lại, ăn ở, tất tần tật các vấn đề về du lịch Trung Quốc click vào *du lịch Trung Quốc* - *du lich Trung Quoc*

----------

